# Apprentice 4 Pay Scale



## clockworkmike83 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys, back again with a quick question. No long form stuff lol. Before I begin, I just want to say I HATE discussing individual pay amounts, but under these circumstances, I feel it's necessary.
I got a call today about starting Monday with a company thus, finally getting in the Union, so I'm happy about that. But what I was wanting to know is my current pay scale says Apprentice 4 , which is about $19 an hour . I was wondering. Is that AFTER benefits are taken or before? The reason I ask, is I am currently in a dead end job but I make $1 more than that on the hour , without benefits. I don't mind a slight cut, but if these is BEFORE benefits are taken? I realistically can't afford to take the job as HORRIBLE as that sounds and believe me, I WANT this union job. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## clockworkmike83 (Dec 1, 2011)

Question solved guys, already got the answer. Was finally able to get ahold of the local and they worked it out. So the pay is good and I guess this means it's a go for me! So as of Monday, im in .


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

"I'm stuck at a dead end job but cant afford a dollar an hour pay cut........"
Does anyone know what it means to take one step backwards to go two steps forward?
Its like everyone wants instant gradification these days.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> I'm stuck at a dead end job but cant afford a dollar an hour pay cut........
> Does anyone no what it means to take one step backwards to go two steps forward?
> Its like everyone wants instant gradification these days.


The benefits alone..........Regular pay raises.........education..........REAL RETIREMENT............NAH go back to where you were.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> I'm stuck at a dead end job but cant afford a dollar an hour pay cut........
> Does anyone no what it means to take one step backwards to go two steps forward?
> Its like everyone wants instant gradification these days.



When I got into the apprenticeship, I took a $6hr cut. It was tough but paid off. In 2005 I quit my union job and took a job as an E&I maintenance supervisor. That was a $9hr cut. I made that up just after a year. 4 yrs later I went back to my union job with a $2 cut and now I am way better off. They were tough decisions since I had kids, but it's really paid off. Not only in wages, but also experience and knowledge.


----------



## Colorado (Jul 4, 2012)

well kind of... I have done tree work for a living and taking a chance and taking a 3 dollar cut to do an apprenticeship where the rate dropped a buck and a half from when I applied to the time I got accepted. 

I know that I will never make the journyman wage in the tree business so hopeing for the long run.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I took a $.11 cut from working at McDonalds!! :chef:


23 years ago today making $10.28 *doubletime *for working holiday shutdown.


----------

